# Another smoker went out thread



## Keyser223 (Aug 17, 2021)

I am pretty new to smoking,  I had a masterbuilt, then went to a Weber SM.  I only have about 6 cooks on it.  Anyway, 10lb bone in butt, rubbed and refrigerated for 12 hours.  I put it on the smoker at 630pm, smoker was between 225-250.  I ended up having to work 3rd shift.  I checked it before I left at 930pm and smoker was at 235, I added coal and opened the vents a little to bring the temp up.  At 11pm, my wife checked it, dome temp was 250, but didn't close the vents down.  When I arrived home at 730am, the coals were gone, dome temp was 120, the thinner part of the butt was 135, thicker was 145. Outside temp was 80, typical high Florida humidity.  I relit the smoker cooked it to 200, let it rest an hour, it's moist and pulled apart easily.  Now from reading other posts and 40-140-4 stuff I'm confused as to whether it's safe to eat. What say you?


----------



## BigW. (Aug 17, 2021)

Here is what someone smarter than I would say:






						My Smoker Died! Is my Meat Safe?
					

My Smoker is fine but if I had a Dollar for everytime i answered this type of post. I'd be smoking on a $20,000 Kalamazoo! Bottom line...If the meat is INTACT Bacteria on the surface is DEAD, HISTORY, KAPUT IN 30 to 60 MINUTES OR LESS AT 225°F!!! As soon as the surface gets to 140 or higher, the...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Chasdev (Aug 17, 2021)

You are good to go, finish the cook and enjoy the meat!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 17, 2021)

You are good to go. Even if your smoker shut of the minute she walked away the butt had been smoking for 4.5 hours and IT was most likely above 140. The fact that the cooker was still 120 seven hours later tells me you probably got another 2-3 hours of decent heat so IT probably even had time to make it to the stall Or even higher considering the butt was still 145 when you got home even after it had time to cool.............don't leave your smoker unattended or atleast find a way to monitor it remotely when you are away


----------



## Keyser223 (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks everyone, going to eat it now!


----------



## Keyser223 (Aug 17, 2021)

BigW. said:


> Here is what someone smarter than I would say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had read the 140 post, but missed the other.


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice recovery.  I would eat it, too.
You have one of those jobs with little call in notice?


----------



## Keyser223 (Aug 17, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice recovery.  I would eat it, too.
> You have one of those jobs with little call in notice?


Yes, someone marked off sick. Railroad.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 17, 2021)

You got good coverage from these guys. Nice job all...JJ


----------

